# BESSEY 50 in. Sale HD



## USMCGRUNT (Jun 18, 2015)

I am not sure if someone has already posted this, but I figured it doesn't hurt for a sale. And being new here, I hope it's ok to post this here. 

Home Depot is having a Bessey sale on a few of their clamps. 

I just picked up (2) BESSEY 50 in. K-Body REVO Parallel Clamps for $71.95 (also 10% military). I fortunately grabbed the last two in my area. They were clamped to something else and I think everyone missed them on Friday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't have a local HD. Can you order online and get the same discount?


----------



## USMCGRUNT (Jun 18, 2015)

Hwebb99, that is where I first saw the discount....online. So I would assume so. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I looked on the HD website. They have almost all of the lengths on sale, not just the 50's.


----------



## peridigm (Dec 29, 2014)

Going to pick up some more clamps as I have a 10% off coupon. Can anyone tell me why Bessey 40in clamps are $11 more than the same model in 50in length? Am I missing something?


----------

